# Red Bull Ultra Natural



## atr3yu

Yep, can't wait. Was setting up radios for the Redbull guys today at work. Still trying to be on site IT for the event, but that may or may not happen.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Yeah I can't wait to see how they improved the course this year, should be a lot better. Stoked to see Torstein and Pat Moore this year, also McMorris should be back and I'm betting he's been practicing in some pow for this year.


----------



## dreampow

This is the only snowboarding competition I take any real interest in, should be better than last year:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## CJR

Can't wait, should be dope.


----------



## poutanen

Sweet! I'm assuming it won't be broadcast until March or so again... :dunno:


----------



## atr3yu

poutanen said:


> Sweet! I'm assuming it won't be broadcast until March or so again... :dunno:


March 30 1PM EST on NBC


----------



## KIRKRIDER

please post and update links to download from...I don't want to miss this.


----------



## BoardWalk

My invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## poutanen

BoardWalk said:


> My invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


+1!!! lol they must be waiting until next year to invite us... :yahoo:


----------



## seant46

Last year the middle or the course did seem a bit boring, cant wait to see what changes they made this year. Theres gonna be some really good riding going down this year now that most of them have a feel for this type of contest from last year.:yahoo:


----------



## SinkHole

Is there a live feed for this thing? Going off tomorrow right?


----------



## Argo

Doubt it.... That would be nice but they will edit it and air it in march....


----------



## poutanen

SinkHole said:


> Is there a live feed for this thing? Going off tomorrow right?


As far as I know, no. They're probably release little teaser vids on youtube, but you'll have to wait until broadcast day to see the full event. Even then some of the POV vids they release after broadcast day are better to watch. They cut out a lot of runs last year!


----------



## Argo

atr3yu said:


> March 30 1PM EST on NBC


There you go.... The date and time for the movie...


----------



## atr3yu

SinkHole said:


> Is there a live feed for this thing? Going off tomorrow right?


No live bro. Baldface is in the middle of nowhere. No cell phones, barely internet. It may or may not be filmed tomorrow. They have a six day window fit weather, but looking outside my window its blue bird today.


----------



## Argo

atr3yu said:


> No live bro. Baldface is in the middle of nowhere. No cell phones, barely internet. It may or may not be filmed tomorrow. They have a six day window fit weather, but looking outside my window its blue bird today.


When was your last big snowfall?


----------



## atr3yu

Argo said:


> When was your last big snowfall?


Its been way too long. The last huge snow fall was end of December, but January had a few 7-15cm days. The slope they ride is left untouched until film day though.


----------



## SinkHole

Yeah I wasn't really happy with how they did it last year. They just packaged it up like it was just another DEW Tour/X-Gaymes/ETC... contest. Like, you have this "contest" being hailed as the never-before-seen, next greatest thing of all time, and then you box it up and package it, into what? A two hour broadcast for the masses brought to you by the latest caffeine riddled, sugar-laden energy drink by Redbull, and then don't show every rider's runs, you get little to no back story?!?

I really thought it would have had a more behind the scenes presentation like, "you're part of the action" type of feel. Because 99.99% of the people watching it will: A) never ride anything like that, B) Never see this collection of riders in person or at any other contest, and C) Never get to go to Baldface.


----------



## linvillegorge

It just sucks this thing gets aired a good month after it's already over. That's just weak.


----------



## SinkHole

2 x this. Weak sauce.


----------



## poutanen

Yeah, there's no reason why it couldn't be aired the day of the competition. The biggest problem with this is that they'd have to nail down a date. They have the 6 day window so they can go on the day with the best bluebird skies, lowest avalanche danger, etc.

But they could have a 6 day window ending on a Saturday, and air it on Sunday. Record it as if it were real time and just air it... :dunno:


----------



## mitch19

atr3yu said:


> No live bro. Baldface is in the middle of nowhere. No cell phones, barely internet. It may or may not be filmed tomorrow. They have a six day window fit weather, but looking outside my window its blue bird today.


I watched a man jump from the edge of space for fuck sake. I'm sure Red Bull could figure out a live feed :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

mitch19 said:


> I watched a man jump from the edge of space for fuck sake. I'm sure Red Bull could figure out a live feed :laugh:


LOL!

This man speaks the truth


----------



## atr3yu

mitch19 said:


> I watched a man jump from the edge of space for fuck sake. I'm sure Red Bull could figure out a live feed :laugh:


Well I am not saying its impossible, just not simple. There is also no power lines up there its all diesel generators, etc. I am just assuming the equipment cost for a live feed would be kind of nuts. What is even more retarded is as a bird flies this happens less than 13km from my house and I can't go watch it....lol


----------



## SinkHole

Whats that like 5 miles?


----------



## atr3yu

SinkHole said:


> Whats that like 5 miles?


Let me google that for you


----------



## poutanen

atr3yu said:


> Well I am not saying its impossible, just not simple. There is also no power lines up there its all diesel generators, etc. I am just assuming the equipment cost for a live feed would be kind of nuts. What is even more retarded is as a bird flies this happens less than 13km from my house and I can't go watch it....lol


Bah it's all satellite uplinks to the studio then they process it and feed it back out, they should be able to do it from almost anywhere! I think the real hassle is the event is trying to fit into the Sunday "sporting event" timeslot, but they can't do that with a 6 day window...



atr3yu said:


> Let me google that for you


Good answer! :eusa_clap:


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Are you guys kidding? It's a Brain Farm production, they need a month just to render all the fancy slo-mo shots of the helicopters, no way those guys would do a live feed of anything they produce.


----------



## mixie

poutanen said:


> Bah it's all satellite uplinks to the studio then they process it and feed it back out, they should be able to do it from almost anywhere!




satellite uplink is very, VERY expensive. It's a much cheaper alternative to deliver a tape to network via Fed Ex or courrier etc. HD Television is still produced on tape based masters that are delivered to net(HDSR or HDCAM) That way it also enables them to do post work on it. Yes I am aware that many sports are broadcast live but those have the advertising revenue to support it.


Their air slot is what? 90 minutes Three hours max? Considering this is an all day event that's a lot of editing work that needs to be done to cut the show down to it's alloted air time. IT's not like a football game that's allowed to run into the next program.

Also, commercial breaks are very much dictated by the network so they need to time those as well. Not to mention add in the cool bumpers "we'll be right back" etc...

live television has a lot of potential for complications and is very expensive!!!


----------



## SinkHole

atr3yu said:


> Let me google that for you


I was poking fun at your Canadian measuring system and the fact that you could just walk to it - ???


----------



## SimonB

SinkHole said:


> I was poking fun at your Canadian measuring system and the fact that you could just walk to it - ???


Not to be an ass, but it's the International measuring system, and you live in one of the 3 countries not using it.

That said, I really hope they do a better editing job than last year...


----------



## poutanen

SimonB said:


> Not to be an ass, but it's the International measuring system, and you live in one of the 3 countries not using it.


I thought it was only two countries?!? The states and a 3rd world country (Burma)... :blink:

Yep, not sure why the states still hang onto a dead system that's clearly inferior!


----------



## sabatoa

oh look, it's that thread where the Canadians get uppity and talk shit about the States!


----------



## SimonB

Liberia is the other one.


----------



## atr3yu

sabatoa said:


> oh look, it's that thread where the Canadians get uppity and talk shit about the States!


I see only facts being stated myself.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> oh look, it's that thread where the Canadians get uppity and talk shit about the States!


Which started with an American getting uppity and making fun of our weird system up here eh?!? 

Don't worry, we'll never talk too much shit about you, we all know you could bomb us into oblivion!


----------



## sabatoa

Here's my wholly unscientific and semi-educated opinion on Canadian/US units of measure.


Metric is best for units of liquid measure
Miles/Kilometers is a wash. Whatever you're used to will feel best
Fahrenheit is better for accurate temperatures for daily living
Metric is best for weight. Even Americans use metric in healthcare for weight/liquids to calculate dosing and whatnot. Old school doctors still write in ounces but we just automatically convert it to grams/milliliters.

Let's just come together and bash the Brits for their usage of "stone". What's THAT shit all about?


----------



## SimonB

sabatoa said:


> [*]Fahrenheit is better for accurate temperatures for daily living


Well, if you need any kind of accuracy ob a daily basis, you can use decimals in your mesaurement. Having the temperature rounded to the next Celcius degree in good enough for me.

And you'll have to agree that having water freezing at 0 and boiling at 100 makes more sense than 32 and 212...

I'll have to admit that we frequently use feet and inches in measurement though.


----------



## sabatoa

SimonB said:


> Well, if you need any kind of accuracy ob a daily basis, you can use decimals in your mesaurement. Having the temperature rounded to the next Celcius degree in good enough for me.
> 
> And you'll have to agree that having water freezing at 0 and boiling at 100 makes more sense than 32 and 212...
> 
> I'll have to admit that we frequently use feet and inches in measurement though.


Yeah, not sure I've heard any Canadians use centimeters for height. I'm sure some/a lot do but I've never heard it.

I admit, for bare bones simplicity Celsius is good.

0 = cold(ish)
10 = chilly
20 = room temp
30 = hot
40 = are you effing kidding me right now?

But I can feel the difference between 72 and 74 so those detailed numbers mean more to me. Plus we all use Fahrenheit for cooking to dial in the right temp.


----------



## atr3yu

I believe the 32 freezing comes from salt water freezing at 0 fahrenheit.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> Metric is best for units of liquid measure
> Miles/Kilometers is a wash. Whatever you're used to will feel best
> Fahrenheit is better for accurate temperatures for daily living
> Metric is best for weight. Even Americans use metric in healthcare for weight/liquids to calculate dosing and whatnot. Old school doctors still write in ounces but we just automatically convert it to grams/milliliters.
> 
> Let's just come together and bash the Brits for their usage of "stone". What's THAT shit all about?


Actually I'd say cups are easier to use when cooking than 250 ml increments, but the whole point of metric is that conversion is easier. So I'd be okay with having 500 ml of flour mixed with 500 ml of beer in my fish batter recipe!

Miles vs Kilometers to me is a prime example of metrics better system! What's a mile? 5280 feet? 1760 yards? Those are numbers that have to be memorized. Kilo means thousand, meter means meter, kilometer is 1000 meters. Half a km is 500 m, half a mile is what? 2640 feet?

Neither system is more accurate. That's not the point. Farenheight is no more or less accurate than Celcius. In fact 0.5 deg C has a higher resolution than 1 deg F, so if you have a thermostat in your house that controls in 0.5 deg C increments you're actually getting more consistent temps. Again the main benefit to metric is the logical scale. What's half way between melting and boiling of water? 50 Degrees C, or 122 Deg F.

For weight metric is definitely easier once you're used to it. A metric tonne is 1000 kg, a kg is 1000 g, a g is 1000 mg, etc. Doing conversions is dead easy. Add 0's or change the decimal place, no math or calculators required! :yahoo:

Pressure makes WAY more sense in neither imperial nor metric. What's a PSI? A pound per square inch? Think about that for a second. So imagine your bicycle tires have 60 psi in them. To visualize that you have to picture a 1" x 1" patch of rubber with 60 pounds of weight (in air pressure) being applied to it. KPA is just as random. It's 1000 pascals with a pascal being an arbitrary unit. My preference is ATM. At 60 psi my bicycle tires have about 4 ATM (atmospheres) of pressure in them. That's 4x the normal air pressure at sea level. When I'm tuning a turbo car at 1 atm, it'll have about 100% more air entering the engine than at 0 atm (ambient air), at 2 atm it'll have 200% more air than at 0 atm.


----------



## stickz

atr3yu said:


> Let me google that for you


this is cool, how did you do it so we can see what you typed? and I'm American and I'm my line of work I never use anything but the metric system.


----------



## SinkHole

Dude c'mon?


----------



## atr3yu

stickz said:


> this is cool, how did you do it so we can see what you typed? and I'm American and I'm my line of work I never use anything but the metric system.


Let me google that for you


----------



## sabatoa

atr3yu said:


> Let me google that for you


Let me google that for you


----------



## stickz

atr3yu said:


> Let me google that for you


Let me google that for you


----------



## atr3yu

Gigi Ruf won! Trice all the way down at tenth and McMorris placed, sixth....not bad. Muller second and Fox third.


----------



## Banjo

Where'd DCP finish?


----------



## atr3yu

Banjo said:


> Where'd DCP finish?


5th ...ten chars


----------



## NWBoarder

I'm guessing Rice didn't want to win "HIS" contest 2 years in a row, so he took a dive.  LoL! But congrats to Ruf! That guy is always soooo stylish on everything he rides. I still think it's stupid that there was no stream to watch this year since there was last year.


----------



## SinkHole

NWBoarder said:


> I still think it's stupid that there was no stream to watch this year since there was last year.


Yeah I would have liked to have seen this.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Red Bull has Gigi's run posted.

Both of TR's runs were low scoring.

Cant wait to see Nico M's best trick...100 foot air over a tree!

Brian Fox big run! 


Watch Gigi Rüf talk about his winning run at Red Bull Ultra Natural


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm guessing that T. Rice was trying to do some ridiculous shit and probably wasn't landing it. Either way, I wanna see it! 

I'll definitely have to circle back and watch Gigi's run tonight. Thanks for the link!


----------

